# Spectral output



## carola_fariasm

Lamp bulbs should be changed from time to time, because their *spectral output* changes as the age. 

Se deben cambiar las ampolletas de las lámparas cada cierto tiempo, ya que su *irradación* cambia a medida que pasa el tiempo. 

A pesar de que he cambiado los términos no he cambiado la idea (Espero ). 
Si tienen alguna sugerencia, les agradezco.
Saludos


----------



## TimLA

Que crees de "espectro emitido"?
Referencia pagina 23


----------



## Dlyons

carola_fariasm said:


> Lamp bulbs should be changed from time to time, because their *spectral output* changes as the age.
> 
> Se deben cambiar las ampolletas de las lámparas cada cierto tiempo, ya que su *irradación* cambia a medida que pasa el tiempo.
> 
> A pesar de que he cambiado los términos no he cambiado la idea (Espero ).
> Si tienen alguna sugerencia, les agradezco.
> Saludos




su espectro de emisión cambia


----------



## victor35ma

Spectral output = flujo luminoso 

spectral output changes as the age = Perdida del flujo luminoso por envejecimiento, suciedado o fusión.

Nota adicional: las anteriores son consecuencias de la depreciación de la luz.

Saludos


----------



## lpfr

Hay un error de tipeo debe se "as the*y* age".



victor35ma said:


> Spectral output = flujo luminoso
> 
> spectral output changes as the age = Perdida del flujo luminoso por envejecimiento, suciedado o fusión.
> 
> Nota adicional: las anteriores son consecuencias de la depreciación de la luz.
> 
> Saludos


 
  No estoy de acuerdo con Victor35ma. En cambio si estoy de acuerdo con TimLA y Dlyons.

  "Spectral output" es el contenido espectral de la emisión (luz, radio, sonido, etc). Por ejemplo,  en el caso de la luz, decir si hay más emisión hacia el azul que hacia el rojo o al revés, o si solo hay un solo color (como en los lasers), etc.
  En cambio, el flujo luminoso, en la potencia luminosa por metro cuadrado (se mide en lux). Por un mismo contenido espectral puede haber un flujo luminoso fuerte o débil. Las dos cantidades son independientes.

  La frase original quiere decir que cuando la lámparas envejecen, la luz que emiten cambia de color.


----------



## carola_fariasm

Muchas gracias a todos por su colaboración.
Según la referencia de _TimLA, Dylan_ y_ lpfr_ es *espectro de emisión/ emitido.* Me quedo con esa opción.


----------



## victor35ma

lpfr said:


> Hay un error de tipeo debe se "as the*y* age".
> 
> 
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con Victor35ma. En cambio si estoy de acuerdo con TimLA y Dlyons.
> 
> "Spectral output" es el contenido espectral de la emisión (luz, radio, sonido, etc). Por ejemplo,  en el caso de la luz, decir si hay más emisión hacia el azul que hacia el rojo o al revés, o si solo hay un solo color (como en los lasers), etc.
> En cambio, el flujo luminoso, en la potencia luminosa por metro cuadrado (se mide en lux). Por un mismo contenido espectral puede haber un flujo luminoso fuerte o débil. Las dos cantidades son independientes.
> 
> La frase original quiere decir que cuando la lámparas envejecen, la luz que emiten cambia de color.




Estimados;

Sin entrar en tecnicismos les diré:

La consulta  hace referencia a bombillas, focos o lámparas incandescentes (*Lamp bulbs).  *Estas bombillas  su espectro se traduce *flujo luminoso *.  Son simples lámparas. 
Existen nuevas tecnologías implementándose  en luminotecnia en estas nuevas lámparas con capacidad para *emular luz natural (Full Spectrum Light)*lo cual no logra los lámparas convencionales pues ellos solo "refractan el arco eléctrico o la fusión de gas" . Tanto las lámparas convencionales como las más modernas  cuando se degrada su spectrum output se dice que pierde las capacidades que en esta frase es "output " (referiendose a desempeño perdida de su desempeño) por eso se recomiendo el reemplazo de las mismas.

Las lámparas de tecnología “Full spectrum Light” si pueden emular la luz natural y estas cuando se refiere a “spectrum output “a deferencia de las convencionales es que: pierden la capacidad por medio de su *flujo luminoso *para revelar los colores verdaderos o de forma real la luz solar. Característica nunca alcanzada con las lámparas convencionales.

Pero este solo será mi opinión. Saludos


----------



## lpfr

Lo siento, Víctor, pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo.
  Cuando hablo de medidas de luz o de espectros, sé de lo que estoy hablando. 
  El "spectral output" o simplemente el espectro de emisión de algo es la descripción de la potencia (generalmente relativa) en función de la frecuencia o de la longitud de onda. Es la palabra "espectro" que se refiere a esa dependencia con la frecuencia.
  Si buscas en las imágenes de Google "spectral output", nada más que en la primera página verás varias curvas de "spectral outputs" de varios dispositivos. Verás que no se refiere únicamente a la luz. Concierne también el sonido y todas las ondas electromagnéticas hasta los rayos X y los gamma. Es independiente de "flujo luminoso" que es el equivalente de la potencia, pero para la luz y que tiene en cuenta la respuesta del ojo a la frecuencia. Pero es una cantidad total y no relativa y que engloba la potencia emitida a todas las frecuencias.

  Volviendo a la pregunta inicial. Cuando una lámpara envejece hay dos cosas que cambian: la luz total emitida y la distribución espectral de la luz. Pero son dos cosas independientes. 
  La primera es el flujo luminoso y la segunda el color de la luz    (descrito por el "spectral output").


----------



## Dlyons

lpfr said:


> Lo siento, Víctor, pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> Cuando hablo de medidas de luz o de espectros, sé de lo que estoy hablando.
> El "spectral output" o simplemente el espectro de emisión de algo es la descripción de la potencia (generalmente relativa) en función de la frecuencia o de la longitud de onda. Es la palabra "espectro" que se refiere a esa dependencia con la frecuencia.
> Si buscas en las imágenes de Google "spectral output", nada más que en la primera página verás varias curvas de "spectral outputs" de varios dispositivos. Verás que no se refiere únicamente a la luz. Concierne también el sonido y todas las ondas electromagnéticas hasta los rayos X y los gamma. Es independiente de "flujo luminoso" que es el equivalente de la potencia, pero para la luz y que tiene en cuenta la respuesta del ojo a la frecuencia. Pero es una cantidad total y no relativa y que engloba la potencia emitida a todas las frecuencias.
> 
> Volviendo a la pregunta inicial. Cuando una lámpara envejece hay dos cosas que cambian: la luz total emitida y la distribución espectral de la luz. Pero son dos cosas independientes.
> La primera es el flujo luminoso y la segunda el color de la luz    (descrito por el "spectral output").



De acuerdo contigo.


----------



## victor35ma

lpfr said:


> Lo siento, Víctor, pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> Cuando hablo de medidas de luz o de espectros, sé de lo que estoy hablando.
> El "spectral output" o simplemente el espectro de emisión de algo es la descripción de la potencia (generalmente relativa) en función de la frecuencia o de la longitud de onda. Es la palabra "espectro" que se refiere a esa dependencia con la frecuencia.
> Si buscas en las imágenes de Google "spectral output", nada más que en la primera página verás varias curvas de "spectral outputs" de varios dispositivos. Verás que no se refiere únicamente a la luz. Concierne también el sonido y todas las ondas electromagnéticas hasta los rayos X y los gamma. Es independiente de "flujo luminoso" que es el equivalente de la potencia, pero para la luz y que tiene en cuenta la respuesta del ojo a la frecuencia. Pero es una cantidad total y no relativa y que engloba la potencia emitida a todas las frecuencias.
> 
> Volviendo a la pregunta inicial. Cuando una lámpara envejece hay dos cosas que cambian: la luz total emitida y la distribución espectral de la luz. Pero son dos cosas independientes.
> La primera es el flujo luminoso y la segunda el color de la luz    (descrito por el "spectral output").



Hola despues de este seremos oficialmente amigos. Saludos

Estoy de acuerdo contigo definitivamente. Por favor déjeme decirles con mas del debido respeto a ustedes como profesionales yo haré hincapié en que el punto es:  lámparas convencionales y de la toma de decisión en remplazarlas o no. 

Con un tono analógico diré;
El lenguaje debe ser simple. En práctica  se maneja el criterio de medir el espectro luminoso sí es que  necesario para otros propósitos. Sean estos laboratorios médicos, Centros terapéuticos de aplicación de radiación o terapias medicas que envuelve luz natural "artificial" el cambio refractario para aquellos que son Daltónicos la emisión de la luz debe ser muy diferente si lo comparas con aquellos que creemos ver real colores. En luminotecnia y más en iluminación de interiores  el criterio es flujo luminoso. La luz repelente de insectos para exteriores el criterio es mas que importante será el espectro luminoso y los colores de ese flujo luminoso varia de acuerdo al insecto. (Tonos amarillos, verdes, azules, etc.) Pues el propósito no es iluminar.


----------



## lpfr

Hola Víctor,
  Tal vez todo sería más simple si tanto en el original en inglés como la traducción, en lugar de hablar de espectros de emisión, dijesen simplemente que, con el tiempo, el color de la luz cambia. Todos los que trabajan con esas bombillas pueden comprenderlo sin necesidad de tener una formación técnica o universitaria.
  Saludos


----------

